# 27" mudlites..



## MudLife750 (Aug 30, 2011)

I found a good deal on some 27x9x12 & 27x10x12 mudlites. Before i pick them up this weekend, i was wondering will i have any problems clearing these on my 2011 sportsman 500, stock wheels? i know i should be fine height wise, but what about width? Thanks


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You won't have any problems. They should clear everything just fine


----------

